# 1993 Altima



## 93altimaguy (May 10, 2011)

I have a 1993 Nissan Altima and I am having isses with it. At random when at a stop my rpms will jump up and down and then usually dies. Especially if i turn my ac off. Also sometimes when i'm driving my car shakes really bad and my rpms dip and this goes off and on for awhile and then drives normally.

I think its a distributor, but not sure....


----------



## wizkid1 (Feb 28, 2012)

I would check the function of the IAC idle air valve. since you say with the ac on it runs... then there is more air bypassing the iac when the ac is on because it ac opens another passageway called tha AAC i believe.. but when you turn it off it closes that extra passageway and the iac takes over.. the iac may be faulty or plugged up.


----------

